# functional decline



## Mrutkowski18 (Nov 1, 2012)

functional decline due to age.

799.3 or 797 ???

Any opinions would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 1, 2012)

you really need more information, this is a non specific term that cannot be coded.  You are not allowed as a coder to try and interpret the mean of this term, it might be senility, but what if it is not?  It might mean a functional debility but what if it is not.  You cannot give out a dx code when you do not enough information to support this code.
There will be ICD-10 CM codes for 
age related physical debility R54
and 
age related cognitive decline R41.81


----------

